# Given up - staying in a hotel this weekend!



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Maybe I've not tried hard enough, and I'm easily discouraged, but I haven't been able to find a site with vacancies within an hour's drive north and westwards of Ilkley - phoned about 6 CLs.

Would have gone to the C&CC Keswick site, but the stupid online booking system won't accept 2 nights - has to be 3 or more. I bet there are empty pitches there this weekend, but I'm not going to risk driving across to find out.

So - the easy option is a late availability, easy-to-book, cheap, luxury hotel in the countryside. Good beer and log fires included. Still disappointed at not using the van though.

Is it just me, or does the prospect of having to book weeks ahead detract from the pleasure of motorhoming? What about spontaneity? Maybe I should do what a lot of the CC members do - book a selection of sites for every weekend for the next year, and just turn up if I feel like it. After all, there's no deposit to lose ......

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi Steve

I agree in part. Last year, due to work, I was able to go away only for one night. Very few sites would accept a one night booking - even mid week!

In the end, I used to load up nd drive. Twice we slept on the Woodhead Pass!

I can sort of understand a "no one night" rule, but a two night booking should be OK.

Russell

PS - then again, it is sort of valentines weekend.....so maybe they are busy depending on the weather etc


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Although I've never used it, there was talk of a site for just such an occasion.. www.AvailablePitch.com

Its supposed to list all the sites with pitches available according to your criteria. (I think)


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Rapide - maybe we ought to be more adventurous with the wildcamping. Like try it - we never have, yet. Woodhead pass - maybe a little too wild though!

Badger - many thanks for that link - it's an excellent idea. It works, and returned 3 hits for my needs - too late for this weekend, but I've bookmarked it and will use it in future.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

catcoriander said:


> Is it just me, or does the prospect of having to book weeks ahead detract from the pleasure of motorhoming? What about spontaneity?
> Steve


I'm with you here Steve. We still have not managed to get into Moreton-in-Marsh and there are many other places we'd like to go to. It would be wonderful to be able to simply set off and I'm nearly sure we'd find a place somewhere if we turned up on spec. Trouble is that the uncertainty of it would spoil my day and probably mean I'd be hassling my husband to start looking for a site in mid-morning. 

I think you're right though that the booking habits of many CC members means that site are shown full when they are clearly not. The only way the club can discourage this is either to charge a deposit or fine those who don't turn up without a good reason. A shame too that more sites don't follow the lead of one I was reading about in Buxton and open in winter to provide a hardstanding, waste dump and water and a hook up only.

G

G


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

badger said:


> Although I've never used it, there was talk of a site for just such an occasion.. www.AvailablePitch.com
> 
> Its supposed to list all the sites with pitches available according to your criteria. (I think)


That's a great link - thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

What a super link from Badger!

I agree entirely with Steve, one of my serious dislikes about the C&CC is their rule that normally does not allow booking for only one night. I had a serious problem last summer in Scotland with this - we had picked out a site about 90 minutes drive away, and rang up. they had one pitch available which they refused to book for us for just the one night. They said it may still be available when we got there, in which case we could have it, - but I was not willing to risk a speculative 90 minute drive, so went elsewhere. 

The caravan club does not have this rule - but their problem is that their sites just get booked. We have been trying to go to Castleton for some time, including this week, but unless you book some time in advance its always booked up!

I think I need to be more adventurous with wild camping!

JeffO


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Go straight to the top of the class, Badger, for that brilliant link. Many thanks.

It does seem to be getting harder and harder to find a pitch on the spur of the moment, or even on the spur of three or four weeks hence, which makes a nonsense of the whole 'get up and go' ethos of motorhoming.

Last year was our first year and, to be honest, we found spaces on almost all the CL/CS sites we wanted to book, and spent one night packed in on the concrete car park the Caravan Club is pleased to call its Broadway site in the Cotswolds (where the dog walk is actually smaller than some dogs I've seen).

In September, though, we went all the way around Cornwall without booking a single night and had no problems in finding a vacant pitch everywhere we went. Maybe it's tricky at the moment as not every site is open yet, and most of us will want hardstanding and a hookup at this time of year.

Can't go this weekend, can't go next (Rugby gets in the way) so wish me luck for the weekend after as we're desperate to nip off somewhere in the 'van.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Please don't be fooled when using the AVAILABLE PITCH SITE. I have spent a lot of time and money on ringing the sites that have shown availability to no avail. A lot of the camp sites just don't bother to update the system :x .

I have spoken in the past to the people who run the AP.com site and explained the problems, they have said that they would contact the site owners and have a word. I have since used the site but have experienced the same problems.

The site could be a great idea, but it needs a lot more work. The AP.com site has been removed (sadly) from my favorites because i have had *NO *success when using it on many occasions  .


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah......I feared as much. Great idea though.


----------

